# Technicolor Cinestyle site no longer offers LUTs! Anyone have a link to old one?



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2013)

HI all,

Well, I just ventured into downloading the Marvels and the Technicolor picture styles.

But, much to my chagrin, I found that the Techinicolor Cinestyle site NO LONGER offers for free, the LUT you need in your editing tool to correct, etc.

I'm sure the old one is laying around the interenet somewhere, but wondering if anyone else here has run into this, and knows a link to where I could pick this up?

They are now wanting you to buy a new $99 tool to use with this picture style which kinda blows IMHO....

Anyone else noticed this?
Anyone with a link to the old LUT and other files that used to come with the picture style file?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## archiea (Jan 25, 2013)

here's one place but its not ffree...

http://pomfort.com/plugins/dslrlog2video.html


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2013)

archiea said:


> here's one place but its not ffree...
> 
> http://pomfort.com/plugins/dslrlog2video.html



Thanks. Hmm...well, it was once free, so, I'd like to pay that much still.

Well, once anything appears on the internet, it NEVER disappears. I might look around the wayback machine, or if not that....everything ends up on USENET at some point....

If anyone can find a link to the old free stuff, please post it here!!


Thanx!

cayenne


----------

